# Replacing Bandsaw Starter Switch



## Noab (Jan 24, 2010)

My Laguna Tools LT14 only runs for a few minutes before shutting off. I suspect the Schneider LR2K-0316 magnetic starter switch has gone bad and want to replace it. with a domestic magnetic switch like the Grizzly G4572. The current switch is wired as shown below:










There are 3 wires going in and 5 wires going out: 1 ground, 2 to the outside capacitor, and 2 to the inside of the motor that bypass the switch contactor. Can I replace this with a Grizzly G4572? Grizzley shows this wiring:










Here there are 3 wires in and three wires out. Do I map the Schneider wiring to the Grizzly switch or do I somehow follow the Grizzly wiring as shown?

-RogerT


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

When I replace my table saw switch (single phase 1.5hp 120v) with the Grizzly switch, I followed the Grizzly wiring diagram. Worked perfectly.

Lew


----------

